# Anyone remember a Hoyt Hunt Master recurve???



## bearcub

I have a Hoyt recurve, great bow although I haven't used it in years!


----------



## drtnshtr

If its the bow Im thinking of with aluminum (maybe magnesium) riser that is a very nice bow for the money...we have a couple guys at the shop that shoot them...seems to me like they were fairly inexpensive...


----------



## lastmanout

Hoyt recurves have a good reputation. Kinda the legacy of the late Earl Hoyt. Try posting over at TradTalk. Lots of recurve (metal riser) shooters over there. You will find lots of useful info. great sight. I have gone back to shooting recurves, enjoy it the more and have sold off my newer compound. Good luck


----------



## Protecsafari

The Hoyt Huntmaster was an import wooden handled take down.

It was 58" and pretty much slammed the wall when drawn to 29".
I got a 55# one back in '85 or '86.

I think Hoyt soon dropped it, the same bow was later made into a 60" and sold as the PSE Blackhawk.

The limb attachment, and lamination/color of the riser was the same.


----------



## Darton01

I remember shooting a Huntmaster by Hoyt.That was a looong time ago.:embara: I think I liked it but not enough to buy one.:teeth:


----------



## Stash

Protecsafari said:


> The Hoyt Huntmaster was an import wooden handled take down.
> 
> It was 58" and pretty much slammed the wall when drawn to 29".
> I got a 55# one back in '85 or '86.
> 
> I think Hoyt soon dropped it, the same bow was later made into a 60" and sold as the PSE Blackhawk.
> 
> The limb attachment, and lamination/color of the riser was the same.




I pretty much agree. A Korean-made import, not actually manufactured by Hoyt.

I only ever shot it once or twice, but recall it stacking at my draw (28"). I believe it's pretty much the same bow as the current PSE Impala. If memory serves, I think Bear also sold the same bow under their own name.


----------



## bowtechog70

its a very nice bow and good shooter I bought mine brand new in 85 and still using it for league. Mine is 55# at 28in. but I have 30in. draw and shoots 2216 eastons very well. I believe it was built in korea for hoyt.


----------



## Texascowboy

I just bought a Hoyt/Easton Hunt Master at a pawn shop today. The only thing I can find wrong with it is the arrow rest is missing. It has a wood riser, and mounting holes for a counter balance and a sight, or maybe a hunting quiver. I don't use either one when shooting a recurve. I have been shooting a recurve for 55 years. I am going to sell my PSE compound bow since I can't draw it anymore. It is 72 pounds at 28 inches. This Hunt Master is 55 pound pull. Powerful enough for me to hit anything I can see. I only paid $50 for the Hoyt. I don't think the guy at the pawn shop knew what he had.


----------

